# WoW-Hochzeiten



## Adr0na (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte meine Magisterarbeit in Ethnologie über Hochzeiten in WoW schreiben  - deshalb suche ich Spieler, die schonmal in WoW geheiratet haben, es vor haben, oder bei Hochzeiten dabei waren (als Gast, Priester oder Trauzeuge). Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir davon erzählen könntet, entweder per Mail, ICQ, im Spiel oder falls jemand in der Nähe von Berlin wohnt auch gern persönlich.
Ich bin unter Dana_84@inbox.ru und ICQ 450466135 zu erreichen. 
Liebe Grüße,

Dana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hostagetaker (18. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

ich habe vor ca. 2 jahren eine Hochzeit in Wow gefeiert. So richtig mit Priester und Gästen, in der Kapelle von Sturmwind. Wenn du mehr wissen wilst oder screenshots dann Email an hostagetaker@web.de.


----------



## PriestIncre (24. Juli 2009)

Stell die Screenshots doch hier rein und schreib die Geschichte interessiert mich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

